# Full Spectrum CFL (Coralife) or regular CFL?



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

I'm wondering how big the difference between the 10 watt coralife CFL bulbs are compared to using regualr CFL bulbs. Has anyone tried both and compared the results? Regular CFL's cost 3-4 times less then the full spectrum bulb.

I found this on Wikipedia


> Artificial light sources can provide an alternative or supplement to window lighting. Fluorescent lighting provides excellent light quality whereas standard incandescent bulbs do little to promote plant growth. "Cool", or "blue", fluorescent lights at 6500k provide the light needed for lush green foliage plants, while "warm", or "red", fluorescent lights at 3000k provide the light needed for blooming flowers and fruit production. Warm whites are better for flowering plants while cool whites are more suitable for green, leafy growth. When used together, these bulbs are closer to the full spectrum light that comes from the sun, although less powerful.


There is also some facts here

Also, is a 10 watt CFL too much for a 5 gallon tank? (Equivalent light output of a 40 watt bulb)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't use any of those LFS light bulbs, and have always just used the normal bulbs and/or CFL bulbs that you can purchase from the hardware store.

I personally like the 6500K bulbs, but this is personal preference. You can use either the warm white (2700K), cool white (3500K) or the Daylight (6500K) bulbs. Other than these three Kelvin ratings, it may be difficult to find other ones at the hardware store.

Also, a single 10 watt CFL bulb is not a lot of light for a 5 gallon tank. For reference, I had two 13W bulbs over my 2.5g nano.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

There is a difference, but not by much. I have two 5G running parallel and one of the bulb stopped working. I replace it with a 6500K normal bulb and the plants are still doing well. You can't tell the difference at first, but over a period of a few months, you can tell that the special bulb does give a slight advantage. The question is, are you willing to pay that kind of price for the special bulb? Personally, I won't, about the only time I'd do that is, if I am seriously trying to make a show tank for competition.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Darkblade48 said:


> ...Also, a single 10 watt CFL bulb is not a lot of light for a 5 gallon tank. For reference, I had two 13W bulbs over my 2.5g nano.


Wow, that's alot of light for a 2.5g.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

Great I just put a 15 watt CFL (Philips Marathon) bulb above my 5 gallon tank. Hope my parents don't yell at me about power consumption, they don't understand efficiency and think brighter = more power.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I personally like the 6500K bulbs, but this is personal preference. the Daylight (6500K) bulbs. Other than these three Kelvin ratings, it may be difficult to find other ones at the hardware store.


Where do you find the 6500k bulbs? I have been looking for ones that are like 42 watts. I have a 90 gallon 24 inches deep.I would need the high watts right?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, that's alot of light for a 2.5g.


It is 



TBemba said:


> Where do you find the 6500k bulbs? I have been looking for ones that are like 42 watts. I have a 90 gallon 24 inches deep.I would need the high watts right?


You can find them at Rona and Home Depot. I don't think a 42 watt bulb exists, however.

CFL bulbs usually go up to 26 watts, but for a 90 gallon tank, you may be better off going with T5 or even T5HO bulbs (however, these do not come in 6500K if you are going to the hardware store). I know that Home Depot carries 6500K T8 bulbs, however.


----------



## marbss (Feb 11, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Where do you find the 6500k bulbs? I have been looking for ones that are like 42 watts. I have a 90 gallon 24 inches deep.I would need the high watts right?


check http://bulbscanada.com/ they have a storefront in the Markham area and had some screw in CFLs last time I was there


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

marbss said:


> check http://bulbscanada.com/ they have a storefront in the Markham area and had some screw in CFLs last time I was there


I see these 6500K 40w for $11.99 at Canadian Tire

Would this be too much light?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ooh, bright.

Over a 5 gallon tank, it may be a bit more light than you want, depending on whether you are aiming for a low light tank or a high light tank.

Also, from a single bulb alone, you may get more of a point source effect.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Ooh, bright.
> 
> Over a 5 gallon tank, it may be a bit more light than you want, depending on whether you are aiming for a low light tank or a high light tank.
> 
> Also, from a single bulb alone, you may get more of a point source effect.


too bright for a 5 gallon. I was wondering about a standard 90 gallon


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Over a standard 90, you would be far better of with a 48" shoplight. The T8 tubes are cheaper, at $4 each. You can get 4 light shoplights or put 2 narrow 2 tube fixtures side by each.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

BillD said:


> Over a standard 90, you would be far better of with a 48" shoplight. The T8 tubes are cheaper, at $4 each. You can get 4 light shoplights or put 2 narrow 2 tube fixtures side by each.


Sorry, I don't want to take over this thread. 

But wouldn't CFL's give off less heat than a 48" Shop light T8's? Wouldn't the CFL's grow plants better? Plus they are suppose to last for years.

I was under the impression CFL's were closer to T5's but cheaper alternative.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You'd be surprised at the amount of heat CFL bulbs give off. Fluorescent tube-type bulbs are usually only hot at the ballast.

It is hard to say whether CFL bulbs grow plants "better" per se, most bulbs are approximately equivalent. 

Fluorescent tubes also "last for years." I rarely change mine out  I know some people that will gasp, as they change them every 6 months  

I would not say CFL bulbs are like T5 bulbs, as there is significantly more usable light from a T5 bulb.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

40 watt cfl over a 5 gallon is a lot of light. More than I have ever tried. It would be tough to control the CO2 in something like that situation. The water volume is so small. I think you would have to keep the light well above the tank. The quality of the light does not make a lot of difference. I think that certain low light plants may not do well if the green spike in the spectrum is too severe but in general it does not make a lot of difference. I do know that many people have tried those Canadian Tire lamps and have been quite happy with the result. 

The plants over my tank are grown with what is considered to be a medium quality of light. The spectrum code is 850. The first digit means that the spectrum is at least 80 and the last two digits represent the colour temperature which in this case is 5000K. The higher the CRI the closer the spectrum is to visible sunlight. You can look up the code on many CFL lamps. Not sure what the code is on those Canadian Tire lamps. Probably 865.


----------

